
Appeals court grants Uber and Lyft temporary reprieve after threats to shut down - dsavant
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/20/appeals-court-grants-uber-and-lyft-a-temporary-reprieve-in-case-over-driver-classification.html
======
matmann2001
Why is Prop 22 the magic answer for these companies? Have we really reached a
point where having mandates in state law is the only way for companies to
treat their workers better than the absolute minimum? Call me naive, but it
always feels like we're at the finish line in this race to the bottom.

~~~
Fezzik
Everything the masses do pushes us towards the bottom because life is cheaper
there. Tangentially, there are lots of companies that treat their employees
well (though not ride-sharing companies): Costco, Patagonia, Les Schwab Tire
Center, Toyota, REI... but people like cheap stuff and execs like fat bonuses:
stuff becomes cheap and bonuses expand when employees (or contractors) are
ridden roughshod and compensated poorly.

~~~
rdtwo
I think there is also less checks on executive compensation when employees are
treated poorly and threatened/intimidated when they bring up issues so there
is a natural tendency to treat employees like disposable items

------
tareqak
This story is currently on the front page from a different source here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24227340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24227340)
.

